# Hamish's Mansion - Complete!



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

So i caved and made Hamish a C&C. Finally finished it yesterday morning, and moved it to the rodent room today. I initially had my doubts about a C&C cage being "sturdy" but let me tell you.... i had this thing upside down and on both ends to get it into the rodent room, and it didn't fall apart!

Yeah, i was stupid - when i put it together in the living room (where i had more space to lay grids out) i totally didn't measure to make sure it would fit first into the hallway and then turn to fit through the door. I wound up standing it on it's end and sliding it in sideways AFTER taking the door off it's hinges. :lol:

So yeah, lesson learned. But oh gosh it's already so much easier for me to get into and it'll be so much easier to clean. It looks neat in the room, too. I almost kept it in the living room because it looked so cool, but the only spot for it was near the door. Which let too much cold air in when i opened it to let the dog in/out. So i nixed that idea.

I'm going to string some christmas lights along the front - i never could do that with my rats cage - but they'll only be lit when i'm in the room (for safety reasons). I'll do halloween ones next year. And i'm trying to find some plain blue/white ones for year round, is anyone has any suggestions...?

It looks so neat..... Now i just have to wait for him to wake up and explore. He wanted nothing to do with me when i woke him to clean the cage and transfer him over.


----------



## Purranah (Nov 12, 2014)

What a wonderful cage!
I love the liner 
Curious if you're going to put any balls or small soft toys inside?
My hedgehog loves pushing her ball around and chewing and dragging her toy cat around! :lol: 

Also, the name Hamish. Are you a fan of Sherlock? Or am I the only one who thinks of John Watson when a hear Hamish!


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Purranah said:


> What a wonderful cage!
> I love the liner
> Curious if you're going to put any balls or small soft toys inside?
> My hedgehog loves pushing her ball around and chewing and dragging her toy cat around! :lol:
> ...


YES! I become obsessed with hedgies after i saw all the posts on tumblr comparing Martin Freeman (John Watson) to a hedgehog, months and months ago. I didn't want to be too obvious, so i went with Hamish. I knew his name before i even got him lol.

The liner is also a salute to Sherlock - "it's an experiment!" - it was too cute to pass up. If i could find a fleece pattern like the wallpaper in 221B then i would be in heaven.....

I do have some little balls to put in there, and some TP tubes..... but Hamish was uber grumpy when i bothered him to make the cage change so i left new toys out until he wakes up later tonight.


----------



## Purranah (Nov 12, 2014)

All you need now is an otter companion for Hamish! You can call him Scott! Or maybe William. :lol:

I most definitely thought of Sherlock when I saw the liner, that's why I love it! 
It's a shame there is no 221B liners! Someone should definitely make one.

That's understandable! My hedgehog was super grumpy when I got her a new cage as well.


----------

